# Fahrradklau in Nürnberg Ziegelstein



## Mission110 (21. August 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=353112

Guten morgen, schaut doch mal bitte in diesen Thread.

Grüße und Danke für Eure Mühe. Liegt mir echt am Herzen


----------



## kindergartenkin (21. August 2008)

zum ko**en... 
Polizei schon informiert?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mission110 (23. August 2008)

Hallo,
Anzeige hab ich gestern mit allen Bildern erstellt. Beim Hinfahren war ich noch zuversichtlich, wegen Unikat und so. Als ich dann da war, waren noch 3 Leute da, die auch einen Fahrraddiebstahl gemeldet haben. Danke fürs Gespräch. Diese Vollpfosten haben die Räder mittlerweile bestimmt nach Absurdistan oder sonstwohin gebracht.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (23. August 2008)

So ein Dreck, schönes Radl, hätte mir auch gefallen.
Ne Scherz beiseite, ich halt meine Augen offen und jeder der aufm blauen Rad sitzt wird zu Fall gebracht.

Falls es noch in einem Stück ist und irgendwo rumfährt sind die Chancen größer, würde aber sicherheitshalber deine Augen auch mal auf Ebay richten.

@Kindergartenkin

Versicher dein Radl gut und bei Diebstahl wäre die suupper Manitou auch kein Problem mehr


----------



## kindergartenkin (25. August 2008)

vier Bekannten wurde in der letzten Zeit ihr Rad geklaut,
darunter ein Stevens Manic, Ktm Mtb, und 2 Stadträder ...
wird anscheinend in Nbg zur neuen Modeerscheinung


----------



## todmoog (26. August 2008)

Na klasse. Hab gleich mal mein Geoprofil auf der Mitgliederkarte des Forums gelöscht. Wer weiß ob sich potenzielle Diebe das Nutzerprofil in Zusammenhang mit der Mitgliederkarte nicht zu Nutze machen.

Aufs ""Blue Gecko Bike" Staiger achte ich jedenfalls wenn ich durch die Stadt gehe.


----------

